# Le Mans Series Audi R10 TDI Driver Change: Giorgio Mondini in for Team Kolles



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Giorgio Mondini, Italian racing driver, joins the Team Kolles on the occasion of the Le Mans Series second meeting and will support Christijan Albers & Christian Bakkerud on the AUDI R10 TDI n° 15. Come and support the Team Kolles and their racing drivers during the 1000Km of Spa®!
source: Le Mans Series


----------

